# PLEASE HELP! My hedge's eye is red and idk whats wrong!



## Celiacoco (Jul 22, 2010)

I was recently on a long weekend for my birthday I left my hedgehog coco in my mothers care, today when i got back i took her out of her home for a bath and i noticed her eye was bleeding! 
I wasnt sure if she had an infection or had scratched her eye ball, I clean her up around her eye and tried to remove most of what i could but it didnt seem to help some one please help I'm afriad she may be very ill or blind in that eye now  i called a vet but the closest one that will see her is an hour away and they want 104 just to even touch her.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

She needs to see a vet, ASAP. She may or may not lose the eye.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is nothing you can do but get her to a vet ASAP, and emergency vet if necessary. Try to find one with rat, guinea pig, ferret, etc. small animal experience. It looks like she will need the eye removed.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Poor girl! Do you have an exotic vet or small animal vet anywhere near you??? 
Please keep us updated!


----------



## Celiacoco (Jul 22, 2010)

thank you Im am going to try and take her to a vet today I think she may have scratched her eye or possibly my cat did I'm not suree luckily i work for an IT company who does work for an exotic pet hospital, I'm taking her in tomorrow afternoon i hopee shes ok


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Get her in today. If she has any chance of saving the eye it needs to be treated ASAP. These are one of those items that you don't wait, you just go.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Please go ASAP! She needs the vet now!


----------



## Celiacoco (Jul 22, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> Get her in today. If she has any chance of saving the eye it needs to be treated ASAP. These are one of those items that you don't wait, you just go.


I tired to get her intoday but the vet is only in till 12 and I work till there they said they can only take me tomorrow I've been monitoring it and cleaning I hope they can save her eye


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed.. this is one of those, pick her up, get in your car, and call the vet's office to alert them you have an emergent situation as you're on the way to their front door types of deals.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, vet immediately. The longer you wait the less chance of saving the eye. Also, it is painful for her.


----------



## Celiacoco (Jul 22, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Yep, vet immediately. The longer you wait the less chance of saving the eye. Also, it is painful for her.


I know I really tried to get in her in todayy but the vet has an apointment at 12 and wont be back in till tomorrow IDK WHAT TO DOOO


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Could someone else take her?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never had a vet refuse to see a hedgehog who had a serious problem going on... Most have told me that I may have to wait a bit, but they will work me into their schedule.

See if someone else can take her, and ask the vet to work you in.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

This is an emergency and a responsible vet should work you into the day's appointments no matter what! Call them and say that she needs to be seen, and seen now, she's hurt! They should understand that this is important.


----------



## Celiacoco (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks guys for caring so much about coco! I finally found a good vet and he said she might have a tumor behind her eye, theyre sending out a swab from her eye to make sure. In the meantime they gave me eyedrops to help sooth the pain and clean the eye i hope my babys gonna be alright idk what id do without her


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully it is not a tumor. Hedgehogs can live just fine with one eye or even blind. Right now, I have one, Tsunami who is blind.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor sweetheart. I'm glad you were able to get her checked out & get some relief for her. I hope she's ok. Thanks for updating us. It's always discouraging when we don't know what happens.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Poor hedgie, hope shes ok. Please keep us updated with how she goes. xx


----------



## Celiacoco (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks guys! well Ive been applying the drops 3 times daily and her eye it getting much better!! I still have a strong feeling as her mommy that she possibly scratched her eye on her wire wheel which i am planning to get rid of!! > she is doing lovely though her eye swelling went down and I believe she can still partially see out of her eye! she still is eating normally and playing around! she actually doesnt give me a hard time at all with applying the drops, I will be taking her back for a check up this week!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

That's good to hear!  I'm glad you're getting rid of that wire wheel! I'd like to recommend the CSW wheel from Larry, it has great reviews. It's great she isn't squirmy when you apply the drops! I can't imagine my hedgie ever sitting still for that. :lol: Anyway hope everything turns out for the best. Keep us updated on your little one


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to hear she's doing better. I'd also recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel [CSW]. They are on sale during the month of August! Here is a link to the for sale ad: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844


----------



## hedgiewhisperer (Jul 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what was wrong with the hedgehog in this post? The scab on the nose is something I have seen but am not familiar with the cause, treatment or what it actually is?


----------

